# New Member With Questions



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

Hello everyone! I’ve been a lurker on this forum for about four years now and have learned so much from this community. My husband and I are considering adding a puppy to our family in the next couple of years and I would really love some input from all of you on 1. If a GSD is a good fit for us and 2. Breeder recommendations. Problem is, I’m not sure where to post. Should it be in “Finding the Right Puppy”? Should I do two separate posts?

Also, we have two cats that mean the world to us that I just have to share with you all! I know you guys love pics of German Shepherds, but there has to be some cat lovers here as well, right? The black one is named Jack-Jack, he is full of curiosity and loves the whole wide world! He loves cuddles and is such a sweet boy. The fluffy orange and white one is Rigby, he is more timid than Jack, but is an absolute sweetheart. He loves to give kisses and has quite the big mouth! He is always meowing at us for something. They both just turned a year old in March.

Hopefully the photos load, fingers crossed.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I moved you to finding the right puppy. I think this forum will work for what you are asking. 



ADMIN Lisa


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Such cute cats! :smile2:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Cute cats. 

As far as is a GSD right for you? I think they are right for anyone who truly wants a dog. Not an ornament, or a toy, or a status symbol but a dog. I think that people who are willing to work and learn and listen do just fine with them. I have seen people work 10 hours a day, live in city apartments on limited budgets raise them to be happy, healthy, well behaved companions, I have seen people on farms, with tons of money who work from home raise disasters that end up abandoned or surrendered or worse. 
These dogs need dedicated owners who are willing to sacrifice sleeping in, staying out of the weather, wearing hair free clothes, bathing alone and being lazy. Puppies bite and chase and attack and chew. They pee on rugs, puke in your lap and steal your underwear. They take a long time to grow up and they required a sense of humor.


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

I love cats too, we had a 17 year old one that just died in Dec 2017, but I think you have to be aware that GSD's are typically not cuddly. I know there are exceptions, but I'm on my 4th and it holds true for every one I've had. They'll come up to you, and want to be petted or have their scratched, but then they're done and they go back to doing their job which is watching out for the humans they love and the house and property they live in. So if you're looking for a real dog that you can be very active with and that will protect you and your family, GSD is a good fit. If you go ahead with it, I think the first thing I'd work on with a puppy is leaving the cats alone. They grow fast and very big and very big teeth and it can get out of hand very quickly if not worked on from day one. Good luck with your decision


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello there!
I read your post and have been thinking about it, and after some thought I decided the answer is, if you think a German Shepherd is a fit for you, then a German Shepherd is a fit for you. 

Given the fact that you have been reading the forum for years, I am sure you know everything that is involved, and that you don’t really have a wonderful dog for the first couple of years. First you have a land shark, then you have a Butthead teenager, then you have a young dog who needs to figure out that he does not rule the house. After that, you might still not have a wonderful dog, if you did not put in all the training and shape his behavior to what you want, not to mention that you have to get a dog with the right temperament in the first place. 

As a fellow cat owner, I have to say that my first cat, who was 14 when I brought eight-week-old Hans home, never liked him, never accepted him, even though the poor dog whined and cried because he really wanted to be friends with the cat! I did ask the breeder for a dog who would not chase the cat and may eventually befriend him, and she did grant my request, however, that cat had other ideas. Disliked Hans until the day he died.

So, if you already have two cats that you adore and who are the center of your universe, do keep in mind that the dynamic in the house will change, and sometimes not for the better. Dogs are highly attention seeking animals, and the cats may just decide to stay away from the dog, and from you, since the German Shepherd will always be exactly where you are, literally.
If you do decide you have to have a GSD in your life, don’t just go to any old backyard breeder and get one, no matter how tempting. Do your research, ask the breeder questions, and introduce extremely carefully, making sure to never, ever, let the puppy chase or harass the cats. 

Knowing nothing else about you, that is all I can address, for now.
Good luck in your pursuit.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Another cat lover here, WAVES. Yours are both too precious.

You don't say if you or your husband have ever had dogs before or understand how to shape and mold their behavior

but that may be something you want to learn.

GSD's are without a doubt the smartest dog on 4 legs. If you enjoy teaching and learning how to train and getting a

relationship with a highly intelligent critter, you will adore a GSD. Extra points for you if you like to hike or are

athletic. GSD's will open up a whole new world for you.

As far as the cats, my 2 rescues came home w/ me at 1-2 yrs. old. Both needed training on leaving the cats alone.

It's natural for the dog to want to play or chase small animals or even large animals also. My horses were an attraction

to my recent rescue and we trained daily what was and was not allowed. Same w/ kitties. We did leash work in the

house with the kitties and dog for appx. a week before the dogs were 'safe' around the kitties. Hopefully your kitties

still have their claws as sometimes my oldster kitty may slap my shepherd if she rushed too close or acts too rough.

Don't get your puppy til someone in your household can plan to have lots of time to work with the puppy. I didn't

want a puppy for many reasons, but a youngish dog suited me better. 

It's a major commitment to get a puppy or a young one and only you can tell when you're ready.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Gorgeous kitties!


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@Sabis mom
Thank you for the reply. You've outlined exactly what I am looking for, a dog that can be my partner. Not an ornament, or a couch potato or status symbol or what have you. For the longest time I've wanted a dog that is excited to learn and work, one that is driven and bonded closely to me. I've researched many other breeds and after stumbling upon this forum, quickly realized a GSD is exactly what I wanted. I'm not new to the antics of a puppy, so I know what you are saying is absolutely true!


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@wolfebergk9
Thank you very much!


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@PghLoveGSD
I am sorry about your cat. What you've described is actually exactly what I am looking for. I would prefer a dog that likes to be near me, preferably lying near my feet or in the same room, but is not always on top of me asking for attention. Asking for a some pets now and then is fine, but I like to have my own space. I appreciate how cuddly our cats are, but I even get overwhelmed with their affection sometimes! We definitely want a dog that likes his own space as well.


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@Sunflowers
Thank you for your input! You are right, I have a pretty good idea of what a young GSD is like for the first few years from following this forum. It was quite intimidating at first! I've thought about it for a long time, and I believe I am ready for the challenge. It will all be worth it in the end. 

Your perspective about the change in dynamics with the cats after adding a dog is very helpful. That's actually a concern my husband has brought up during our discussions about adding a puppy. I realize adding a dog will potentially change some of that, but since our cats are only a year old, and we would hopefully be adding a puppy within the next two years, I am hoping the cats will be able to adjust. Our cats have been around my grandparents Australian Shepherd occasionally over the past 4 months, and they have adjusted to her very well, which gives me hope. 

We are absolutely planning to go to a reputable breeder, getting a puppy that is healthy, that will fit with our lifestyle is very important to us. And we will definitely start training the puppy from day one to give the cats their space!


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@Orphan Heidi
Thank you very much! I didn't give very much information about our lifestyle or experience, I apologize. I was planning on starting a separate thread with that info, but I will be posting in within this thread instead. I think that will be easiest. I understand it is natural for a dog, especially a herding breed with good drive to want to chase other animals, or even children. It will definitely take a lot of work on our part to train the puppy to let the kitties be, but we are willing to put in the work! Both of our cats still have their claws, and I do a consistent job to keep them trimmed nicely so they do not accidentally hurt us during play (though they definitely still could if they wanted to! Feisty little guys).


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@MineAreWorkingline
Thank you very much!


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

I apologize for not sharing more information about our experience or current situation when asking for input. I was going to open a new thread with that information, but perhaps it would be easiest just to continue posting it here. We are hoping to get a puppy with the next two years. I would appreciate some help deciding between a WL or WGSL. 


These are the breeders I have been following:
1. Alta-Tollhaus
2. Von Wolfstraum
3. Von der Traumwolfen
4. Weberhaus
5. Theishof 


A little about our current situation:

- We live in the Nashville, TN area

- My husband and I both just graduated from university in December and are working filler jobs (Target) until we can get our foot in at a career job in our field (Graphic Design)

- We are renting a 3 bedroom house with a fenced yard from my grandmother and have good reason to believe we will be here until we can buy our own home. My grandmother is in full support of us getting a puppy

- My grandmother lives 5 minutes away and would be able to come over to let the puppy out to potty while we work, if necessary

- I am planning on having our puppy earn his AKC Star puppy, CGC, CGCA (hopefully), and I am potentially interested in dock diving or agility, but we will most likely pursue those only for fun

- We are confident we can offer two hours of exercise a day, maybe more if necessary, along with plenty of mental stimulation. We have three parks very close to our home and a large lake less than thirty minutes away along with some hiking trails

- My husband has no experience training dogs. His family had an outside dog when he was young

- I have helped my grandparents potty train and go through basic obedience with their Australian Shepherd, but that is the only dog I have helped train

- My mother has 5 Malinois that I adore, two of which are trained for drug detection for the local police. Her boyfriend used to be a k9 handler and has plenty of experience with German Shepherds and IPO, so I plan to get plenty of advice from them during the training process

-I have Crohn's disease. I struggle with fatigue some days, but otherwise have been able to lead a normal life. In the occasion I get very sick, my husband would be mostly responsible for our dog. Because of that, we need a dog that will be okay with less exercise/mental stimulation if that happens. He would not be neglected by any means, but wouldn't get as much as usual. We've talked about getting a doggy treadmill as a last resort for such times if necessary

Again, thank you all so much for your replies! I hope this clarifies some question some of you had, and I would appreciate any guidance you could offer on which lines would be a good match for us.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't give you advice on the breeders. Like sabies mom posted, I believe the right gsd is perfect for everyone. Be honest with the breeders, tell them exactly what you want to do with your gsd. Learn about drive, prey drive, nerves and other aspects as well. While you are researching, visit training sights and observe. The wrong gsd in the wrong environment is always a recipe for failure. Also become familiar with the term, German shedder. It is real.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My breeders are Sitz von der Hose (Rochester NY) and Warkonhaus (State College PA). Super happy with both dogs in temperament and working ability. 

I see you have a mix of working line breeders and show lines. De Rossi in NH has very nice show lines.

Since you are looking in the next couple of years, I suggest you take some trips to clubs to start watching dogs. You'll see big followings of certain breeders on line but you may not like the dogs in person.

As far as when you having a flair up, your dog will be just fine for a few days with less exercise. Many people with autoimmune diseases have dogs. They adapt. 

Cats - one dog learned quickly to not chase the cat. The other is work in progress. lol


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

OP...I can't add to the good advice you have already....just a compliment on the way you're keeping up with your own thread....I wish every one would follow your lead...good job....:thumbup:


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

]Thought you might get a smile out of this photo- Taken in our yard a couple summers ago. We have a cat that loves puppies


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I LOVE that photo!


----------



## raff (Apr 13, 2019)

OMG. That must be Ultimate Cuteness!

Too precious.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

It sounds to me like you'd be an amazing german shepherd owner, or dog owner in general! I think you've got it pretty well planned out, really care, and are committed to making it work. I think that occasional rainy days shouldn't be an issue especially since your husband can let the dog out and let him run some energy off. That said it's very possible your dog may not even want to go out much on those days! I've noticed with my dad's dogs if he isn't feeling well due to his health concerns they shadow him and are content to lay with him and be near him. It can be difficult to get them to leave him to go out for potty breaks. Now of course that is dog dependent but it is a thought.



Cats and dogs can definitely work out too. If you can perhaps see if any of the breeders have cats that the dogs are exposed to that way you know the parents can be around cats and the puppies are familiar with them. I know a breeder near me has a really good cat that teaches boundaries to the puppies and plays with them. So a great introduction. 



As far as your cats go it's really going to depend. Have they ever been around dogs? If not and you have any friends that have very mellow non cat chasing dogs you might see about having them over. I've noticed even very young kittens can be scared of dogs so while it really depends on your cats it might not be a bad idea to get them some exposure before the puppy comes so you have an idea of how they react to dogs. Cats that run scared can be hard to get used to dogs. 


We got Shelby from a ranch that didn't really know how she was around cats. She just stayed lose in their yard most of the time but said that her dogs did often go after cats if they were in the yard but were trained to leave them be out at the barn. So I was prepared to potentially have to work through that but it ended up being a complete non-issue she is a 100% lover with them. They are also very good cat dogs. Just make sure to set boundaries such as no chasing the cats or too rough play from a young age. Codi the black dog in the background was raised with these cats as a puppy. I did have to get after her for playing too rough when she was young but other than that they did very well together.


----------



## raff (Apr 13, 2019)

kayjaymaysue said:


> I apologize for not sharing more information about our experience or current situation when asking for input. I was going to open a new thread with that information, but perhaps it would be easiest just to continue posting it here. We are hoping to get a puppy with the next two years. I would appreciate some help deciding between a WL or WGSL.
> 
> 
> These are the breeders I have been following:
> ...


Hello, neighbor! We’re in Knoxville!

Your mother has *five* Mals? I salute her.

I will vouch for Weberhaus and Malinda Weber. I have a two years old Weberhaus pup and I am about to get another.

After putting down a deposit just yesterday on a puppy from an upcoming breeding, a full sister to my two year old male suddenly became available.

I am jumping at the chance to take her. 

I am not a GSD noob; with 30 years into these dogs, I have been all over the boards, from byb to former police K9s, to one breeder who puts outstanding dogs together; to finally finding Weberhaus.

At this point, I am pretty sure I can title Malinda my Breeder for Life.

My Raff has very nice drives; he was a little rock star on the field in his puppyhood. Yet, he was never a Bitey Monster or a destructive chewer. At two, he’s a wonderful house dog. I am not doing IPO anymore, so he has had to downshift into housedogdom. He also lost his playmate in December when our beloved Lexi was stolen by cancer. He has taken it all right in stride.

Raff is super social; he loves people, including kids. But, he is also an excellent watch dog. He is dog friendly and just cares about playing.

If you look at the Weberhaus site, he is out of Loki/Tom.

Tom was lost to bloat not long ago—devastating. So glad I got my Tom puppy. I think of him every day. He was a police K9 in the Czech Republic.

Loki is super outgoing, just like Raff.

One suggestion to anyone considering Weberhaus would be to ask to join the Weberhaus Facebook page. There are lots of discussions always going on (and) pics. 

Another plus is breeder support. Malinda stands behind her dogs and she is very available for questions. The FB group is another great resource.

You will not be disappointed.

Here is Raff, the superhero. He’s wearing a t shirt to keep him from messing with an owie. I just love this pic because it shows off his Czech head.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I used to live in Nashville and work as a graphic designer.  

So...on design jobs...don't wait for an opening to be posted. I found my job at a downtown design firm just by writing a letter and attaching a resume, even though they had not advertised any openings. Just pick out the places you want to work, research them, tailor your samples, and approach them. These days, knowing a bit of HTML and CSS is a big help...if you can do some web as well as print, you will be popular. Also I have been doing increasing amounts of UI (User Interface) design - this field is going to be BIG in the future. If you can freelance some while you're jobhunting, it will lead to referrals, grow your portfolio, and earn some extra money. OK, enough about work! Good luck.

On dogs...I thought I liked GSDs, but you already know way more than I ever did! They seem to be a breed that can adjust well to cats (although for my shep/husky mix, cats are definitely a No...for my allergic husband, too...so that works out OK.)


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@huntergreen
Thank you for the advice. I have been researching about drive and nerves, but I still have a lot more to learn! I will definitely be open and honest with the breeders I contact. I care about being as honest and accurate as possible, so we can get the right puppy for our family. I've been looking for some local clubs or events I could visit to see some of the lines that are popular in our area, but I struggle with social anxiety, so I haven't ventured to any yet. But that is on my list to do before we get a puppy! German Shedder lol, our house is already covered in cat hair, so I'm sure we won't mind some dog hair thrown in. I don't mind the extra vacuuming


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@Jax08
Thank you for the breeder recommendations! They will go on my list. I have looked at Warkonhaus before and definitely liked what they offered. Visiting local clubs or events is definitely on my list to do before a puppy, but as I told huntergreen, I struggle with social anxiety so I haven't ventured out yet. I realize how important that step is and I will get my husband to go with me sometime. The local IGP clubs in our area seem to only allow members that are willing to participate competitively, and that's not something we can commit to right now. Very disappointing, since I was so interested in the sport. I still want to visit to see the dogs though.


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@Shane'sDad
Thank you! I wasn't sure whether I should keep it going or start a new thread, I 'm glad I did the right thing!


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@SentinelHarts
Aww, such a sweet picture! And what a wonderful cat!


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@Kazel
Thank you! I do have a lot planned out, sometimes I go a little overboard though! I get anxious sometimes worrying about all the little details. I've just waited for this puppy for such a long time, I really want to make the right decision for our family and the puppy. I want to offer the best home possible. 

I was really worried about how my illness would work out with the puppy, I appreciate the support from everyone on that! I would secretly love if our dog wouldn't want to leave while I was sick! My grandmother's Aussie is like that, she doesn't like to go anywhere without my grandma, especially when she's sick. It can be a pain, but it's also so sweet. 

That is a question I am planning on asking every breeder I contact. Having the puppies introduced to cats when they are young is important to us. As far as our cats, they have been around my grandmothers Aussie and seem to do really well with her. Jazz, the Aussie, is really calm though. She's about six years old now. Our cats do get nervous and run when Jazz gets excited and starts running around, which is more like what the puppy will be. One of my grandmother's friends recently got a beagle puppy, and our cats did not like her at all. Granted, the puppy is super hyper and wasn't being well supervised by the owner when our cats were around (the puppy charged our cats and chased them into a room before I could react while the owner was talking), so I intervened and separated them. I don't want to risk a bad interaction again, so I think the next puppy they meet will be ours, so I can ensure the puppy is tethered and our cats don't feel cornered. We are also planning on making our guest bedroom into the cats safe haven where they can escape the puppy's antics if they want some quiet.

That's amazing how well Shelby worked out with your cats! I love those pictures, reminds me a lot of our cat Jack-Jack with Jazz. Beautiful animals! Hopefully one day I'll get to see something that like with our pets!


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@raff
Hello! My husband and I just graduated from university in the Chattanooga area! I met quite a few people from Knoxville while I was there. 

She does indeed own five mals as well as a sweet little pit mix that she took in. They also have about a dozen chickens, two rabbits, and a barn cat lol it's quite the zoo! 

Thank you for sharing your experience with Weberhaus! Raff sounds like a wonderful dog and he is absolutely beautiful! Love the picture! Having a dog that is good with people, children, and other dogs is important to us. I'm sure a lot of that comes down to proper socialization and exposure, but genetics play a big role as well. I'm sorry to hear about Lexi. 

I've looked at the Weberhaus Facebook page, is that the group you're talking about? Or is there another private one? I'm definitely interested in joining the community! I'd love to see what their dogs are doing in their new homes.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful cats. My King Charles cavalier - bella never liked the cats. Bella was the lowest energy dog I ever owned. There were times I struggled to push the front door open because she fell asleep and blocking the door and she would not awaken even after the struggle and inside the house. Lol! we had three - peanut, gizmo and Ats that refused to come around. they liked the basement and rarely came up through the cat door. We had one cat who did not care about the dog and was not afraid-panda. Bella our incrediably sweet dog was fine with small and all animals just really disliked cats. Our cats peacefully coexisted with our last shepherd because he never paid attention to them. Bella actually bit our cat who came around over food that fell on the ground. At the same time she has been a nanny to feral kittens we have brought into rehome. In my experience it depends on the cat if the cat stands it’s ground and you make sure the cat is not harassed and in danger it is easier for peace to exist. I have one cat now who is very timid and scared and she runs right and stays away so it is harder for dogs to accept her as part of the family always work. Our cat comes up at night or when someone is making a turkey sandwich other then that she does not want to come up. It took much work when I had the two older cats 17 at the time i brought home max as a pup I did notice when the more they came around the easier it was. I’d did wish we had panda but she did pass away before max was even a thought. The more coexisting their is the rules can be set and ingrained and established We have a bird who is often supervised loose hangs out on a perch. The bird is around the family a lot and often may take occasional flight and the dogs are great with the bird because they know the bird is a big part of the family. In the beginning I had to go over the rules and allowed no hard staring and ignore the bird. We have bunnies and guinea pigs they are up in the kids rooms and not loose around the dogs but the dogs never bother them in the cages as is the same thing and made sure they adjusted to each other. It is easier Another option is you can always get an older dog who is known and comfortable around cats. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayjaymaysue (Apr 13, 2019)

@GSDchoice
What a small world! I've honestly been a little scared to submit a resume to any graphic design job, I just feel like I don't have a good enough portfolio, or enough experience. Everyone is looking for at least 2+ years in the design field. I will start looking for some freelance work in our area; my husband has done more freelance work than I have, so maybe he can share some contacts. I hadn't thought about contacting a company despite whether or not they were hiring. We will definitely try that! I don't have any experience with HTML or CSS, though I am wanting to learn. I've heard knowing some programming greatly increases your chances of getting hired. 

Actually, UI is something I've recently become interested in. I've looked at a some classes online that help graphic designers expand into UI design, but I'm not sure how necessary it is. Perhaps I will pm you with some questions, if that's alright with you? 

Thank you for all of the advice!


----------



## raff (Apr 13, 2019)

kayjaymaysue said:


> @raff
> Hello! My husband and I just graduated from university in the Chattanooga area! I met quite a few people from Knoxville while I was there.
> 
> She does indeed own five mals as well as a sweet little pit mix that she took in. They also have about a dozen chickens, two rabbits, and a barn cat lol it's quite the zoo!
> ...


The Weberhaus FB page is public. You can still get good info there by reading comments; Weberhaus dog people post pics and chat there.

There is a closed group, Weberhaus German Shepherds Group, that is pretty active with people posting pics and talking about their dogs. It’s huge fun over there. And so many great people. You may want to reach out to Malinda about that one.

When Raff was a puppy, I was able to draft the little ones across the street into helping with his socialization. I didn’t have to ask twice. :wink2:

Socialization is important, but, it won’t change a dog’s core temperament.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

You are welcome to PM! 

First job is always the hardest...so often, you think it is all about a stunning portfolio...but often it boils down to "who you know" and them vouching that you are a responsible person. 

I have had several scarred clients who told me that previous designer stopped answering the phone / sent a bill for $500 and refused to make any more revisions / disappeared for 2 weeks and did not reply to emails / left to go start a restaurant and their website got taken over by a virus, but designer refused to help.. Apparently our profession has a rather "flighty" image...if you are a responsible hard-working person, you will do fine! 

OK, no more design talk, promise...
back to GSDs here!


----------

